# a bit o' reality for ya



## zhqhqn (Aug 15, 2005)

I've been a member here for a while, but I haven't posted, though I have a little bit on that OTHER site...yeah...(hppdonline.com)

my HPPD is not measurably better since I got it, but my DP/DR has improved. Let me tell you that since DP/DR is infinitely bad, losing a good part of it is a pretty huge thing. infinitely huge. visiting my family and feeling they are the same people I used to know. really feeling emotions. not believing I invented the world. etc. all great things. I'm not throwing any parties just yet, (I'm not celebrating until I've starved this bastard to death), but let me share a few tips, many of which you've heard of already, but let me assure you they work. meds, in my case, did not

1. get some hobbies

In my case it was computers. My girlfriend hates me using them all the time and not lavishing attention on her as I should be, but doing something that doesn't require interpersonal attention is great. Having something to do all the time is BRILLIANT for DP. not only does it distract you while you're doing it, but when you're planning, thinking about your hobby, it seems a little ridiculous that the world doesn't exist, etc. Doing nothing makes DP worse (obviously)

2. See a shrink

I shouldn't have to explain this one. If you're not seeing a talk therapist already, do it now.

3. Don't read about DP all the time.

This will make you imagine new symptoms.

4. Don't drink or do drugs.

Though if you smoke, a cigarette at the right time can help.

5. Make new friends.

6. Go for long, insane walks.

I did this all summer. I don't know why, but getting home after was a great grounding experience.

7. Get enough sleep, but DON'T SLEEP TO LONG!!!

I can't stress this enough.

8. Make plans.

9. EAT.

This is a difficult one for me to manage, but it's damned important. Not eating makes you sick, gives you low energy and stuff.

10. Remember how DP works.

Anxiety - > DP - > More anxiety...

Everyone has to come up with their own plan for breaking this cycle, but dammit, do. If you don't get the Fear in the first place, there will be nothing for The Fear to feed on when she comes back later. Surprise your DP.

11. Play violent computer games, imagining every enemy is your DP.

This one is optional.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

i like that last one  haha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

Really great tips. Not too long ago I started to paint and sculpt as a hobby and it definitely does help although my DP still acts up. I've also spent more time outdoors taking walks, and writing.
So yeah, I would advise everyone to try your tips.


----------



## brett88 (Sep 21, 2005)

great tips zhqhqn! I agree with all of them but the going on long walks one. Going on walks, especially lengthy ones exhasberates my DP/DR to an unbearable level due to the visual symptoms of my 24/7 Derealization.
Aside from that, all of those tips are great!


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

brett88 said:


> great tips zhqhqn! I agree with all of them but the going on long walks one. Going on walks, especially lengthy ones exhasberates my DP/DR to an unbearable level due to the visual symptoms of my 24/7 Derealization.
> Aside from that, all of those tips are great!


Just go out for short walks at first, round the block, close to your house so you can nip back quickly if it all goes wrong. Just don't give up. If it helps, take somebody else with you sometimes, and go for a bit longer than you would on your own. Eventually, you should be able to do without their help.

I think you need to find out about anxiety management techniques too, they can help with the other things that you encounter when walking about in the street, like feeling anxious when just walking past somebody comming in the other direction, which is what I get a lot.


----------



## zhqhqn (Aug 15, 2005)

whoa, I completely forgot I made this post!

As for the long walks, I realise that's a controversial one. To me it was to do with some of the frustration entailed by depersonalisation. In the early days I fretted a lot that I wouldn't be able to do the things I wanted to do before I had DP, like travel and do spontaneous things.

When I was on these walks my DP was on a high, especially if I visited places that I've heard of but had never been in, and in very hot or very cold weather. Impossible to explain why. I remember one day I decided to climb these mountains that overlook the suburbs and some parts of it were horrible. When I finally got to the top I met a somewhat disturbed individual who had some interesting stories, but who scared the living hell out of me. :shock: Anyway, that's another story, but I remember thinking, when I get home, it will seem so much more normal than being up this mountain with this stranger. It wasn't really, but the next mad walk I went on, it felt better when I got home.

It's funny, when I was on these walks I felt really insane but now that I look back on them (I took loads of photos) they seem normal. I suppose that's part of DP. Somehow though I think they helped overcome the first part, which is the worst. Maybe I should have said, set challenges for yourself. One of them I keep wanting to do is spontaneously get a flight somewhere for a couple of days... but stupid work and college get in the way.

It is amazing though, getting better. I'm convinced I am getting better. My visual symptoms are still a bit annoying...carpets tend to flow and shift, and houses have faces... but those things are nothing compared to the unrelenting fear of derealisation. To face that infinity takes more guts than the non-DP population have between them all.


----------



## notetoself04 (Jan 3, 2006)

haha i liked the last one.


----------

